# Desert Orb



## TheJock (Dec 29, 2013)

I got all creative a little while back, and since I've just salvaged my old hard drive I thought I’d post this, there’s a little white line underneath the moon, this was the only star visible due to the light pollution, but it left a little trail due to the long exposure time. Shot was taken on the outskirts of Dubai, ISO 100, f3.5, 30 seconds.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2013)

Well done TheJock.


----------



## surapon (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear TheJock.
If inside that Purple ball is Solids, This Beautiful Photo will make you a Millionaire, The Beautiful UFO At Dubai, They come to meet the King of Dubai in the Oil Trade.
Yes, Beautiful Creative Picture, Great Job.
Surapon


----------



## TheJock (Jan 2, 2014)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear TheJock.
> If inside that Purple ball is Solids, This Beautiful Photo *will make you a Millionaire*, The Beautiful UFO At Dubai, They come to meet the King of Dubai in the Oil Trade.
> Yes, Beautiful Creative Picture, Great Job.
> Surapon


Hahaha, I’ll be waiting a while for that million dollars Mr Surapon, but here’s hoping!! Thanks for the nice comments guys, it gives us newbies hope!!


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wonderful shot


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 2, 2014)

I did a few of them a couple of years ago too. Some guys took the idea and ran with it to amazing lengths and extremes.

Here is one of my better ones.


----------



## ianongbc (Jan 4, 2014)

These are what i did last year..


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I did a few of them a couple of years ago too. Some guys took the idea and ran with it to amazing lengths and extremes.
> 
> Here is one of my better ones.


i like this one so much) great ideas)


----------

